# Hurricane Matthew Damage



## wood128 (Oct 9, 2016)

I had this 30 year old 4 trunk Seagrape Tree in my front yard until the storm took it down !! The tree cutters are at work cutting it into pieces. How about those two route burls ? What do I do with all the wood ? Anyone have experience turning seagrape ? I remember turning a few pieces many years ago and it seemed very nice.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 9, 2016)

No experience, but seems like it would be worth setting aside for future projects. Chuck


----------



## Tim Carter (Oct 10, 2016)

It moves and checks a lot but it's beautiful wood and it turns well.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## wood128 (Oct 10, 2016)

Anyone know anything about Royal Poinciana wood for woodturning or woodworking ? There is a whole tree of it that is cut down on my street. Small and large pieces up to 24 " diameter including a root burl. It seems very dense with a fine grain , dark heartwood and light sapwood. I will post a few pictures.


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 10, 2016)

Al Furtado has a good video on YouTube turning sea grape. I would love to come up and grab some of both of those trees but it would be a couple weeks. If you have no where to put I could have my brother in merit island possibly come by.


----------



## Spinartist (Oct 10, 2016)

wood128 said:


> Anyone know anything about Royal Poinciana wood for woodturning or woodworking ? There is a whole tree of it that is cut down on my street. Small and large pieces up to 24 " diameter including a root burl. It seems very dense with a fine grain , dark heartwood and light sapwood. I will post a few pictures.




I've turned sea grape(SG), it's ok but I never take any unless it has the cool multi colored heartwood that some SG's trees do.
I would take Royal Poinciana (RP) over SG every day of the week!!! RP is bright yellow when first cut down & stays yellow if you turn it right away. If you seal the ends & let it spalt sometimes it turns grey & sometimes it spalts with vivid black lines like maple does. When dry RP is very light weight. Worth getting some in my opinion! The crotches aren't to exciting but if you include a knot or two in your turning it can be very nice!! The wrinkles in the bark under the branches don't produce curl like it does on many other species of tree.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## wood128 (Oct 10, 2016)

Lou Currier said:


> Al Furtado has a good video on YouTube turning sea grape. I would love to come up and grab some of both of those trees but it would be a couple weeks. If you have no where to put I could have my brother in merit island possibly come by.



Lou,
Sure, there is plenty of wood . Your brother would need a chainsaw . The pieces are rather large . I have heard that the trash pickup starts tomorrow , but who knows where and how long. PM me if you want the address.


----------

